
Essential’s new smartphone has the aspect ratio of a TV remote - srameshc
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/10/essentials-new-smartphone-has-the-aspect-ratio-of-a-tv-remote/
======
charles_f
Runs a full open source version of Android, unknown form-factor adapted to no
particular use. When everyone goes the other way, for sure this is a weird
bet.

